# Malvorlagenseite kriegt angeblich vielleicht Ärger



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=5495903&forum_id=55354

wird im Heiseforum behauptet, dass Disney angeblich plane gegen die allseits bekannte Malvorlagenseite wegen Copyrightverletzung vorzugehen. Das wäre selbstverständlich eine sehr gute Nachricht, wenn es wirklich stimmt und dabei etwas herauskommt.

Kann vielleicht jemand diese Behauptung im Heiseforum verifizieren?


----------



## News (16 April 2004)

Ja, ich kann das Heiseforum-Posting 100 % verifizieren. Malvorlagen bekommt Ärger mit Disney wegen der "Findet-Nemo"-Bildchen. Ich habe das selber recherchiert und zwei Mal mit Disney telefoniert. Ich kenne auch den Autor aus dem Heiseforum  
Malvorlagen war ja schon mal mein Thema:

http://archiv.tagesspiegel.de/archiv/03.03.2004/1003086.asp

Und da wir bald eine Nachfolgestory bringen wollen, soll die Disney-Sache dort auch erwähnt werden. Hoffentlich haben die Entenhausener bis dahin ihre Schriftsätze fertig.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 April 2004)

Soso...
*gleichmal Popcorn nachbestell*


----------



## sascha (16 April 2004)

[ironie an] Damit werdet Ihr nicht durchkommen, Leute. Schließlich begründet die Herrschaften Ihre horrenden Preise (29,95 Euro/30 Minuten etc.) ja immer wieder damit, dass sie ausschließlich lizensierten Content bereitstellen. Is ja auch logisch - warum sonst sollte ein User derart zur Kasse gebeten werden... [ironie aus]


----------



## Rex Cramer (16 April 2004)

Dialercenter

Da kann man sich von der Qualität des Contents überzeugen...


----------



## News (17 April 2004)

Und - schwupps - steht über den Fischbildchen seit heute plötzlich "Sonstiges" statt "Findet Nemo". 

Gewisse Leute finden die Postings offenbar auch plausibel 

Aber es ist zu spät...die Info über Disney wurde bewusst erst gepostet, nachdem die deutsche Markenabteilung nachdrücklich versichert hatte, so oder so abzumahnen.
Es ist ja rechtlich auch nicht so, dass es jetzt keinen Grund mehr gäbe. Unterlassung wg. Wiederholungsgefahr kann immer noch verlangt werden.

Zumal - hallo, Dialer-Webmaster - auf bestimmten Brückenseiten immer noch Nemo steht...


----------



## sascha (17 April 2004)

Oh oh. Bei aller Raffgier sollte man sich eben nicht mit Weltkonzernen anlegen...


----------



## dvill (17 April 2004)

Man befriedigt die Raffgier auch nicht, wenn man heute noch Dialer ohne Registrierung anbietet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Devilfrank (17 April 2004)

Also doch ´ne gute Idee mit dem Popcorn. 
*mampf*

 :lol:


----------



## dvill (17 April 2004)

Mal eine interessante Rechtsfrage:

Haben seriöse Geschäftsleute, die bei den Suchworten "findet Nemo malvorlagen zugangstool" mit ungefähr 955 Treffern den Google-Index vollgemüllt haben, einen Rechtsanspruch, die Archivseiten gelöscht zu bekommen, wenn sie zu diesem Treiben aus aktuellen Gründen lieber nicht mehr stehen wollen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Oh oh. Bei aller Raffgier sollte man sich eben nicht mit Weltkonzernen anlegen...


mit Microsoft etwa? Dialer-Download als "Windows-Update"? 


			
				TSC/CICO schrieb:
			
		

> <html><head><title>Windows Update...</title>





			
				TSC/CICO schrieb:
			
		

> Für Ihren Zugang werden wichtige Komponenten
> nachgeladen, dies kann einige Sekunden dauern.





			
				TSC/CICO schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Sie eine Sicherheitsmeldung erhalten sollten
> klicken Sie einfach auf *JA.*


(Dieses Beispiel ist vom 5.1.04, also schon eine Weile her)

microsoft dazu telefonisch: "Wenn das nicht in Deutschland ist, kann man da nichts machen". Soso, seit wann so provinziell bei Microsoft


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2004)

Wenigstens ist Kinderabzocke nun weniger leicht umsetzbar.

 FSM: Dialer-Angebot speziell für Kinder rechtswidrig

Der seriöse Malvorlagenunternehmer hat schon umformuliert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (13 Mai 2004)

Vermutlich deshalb steht derzeit auch bei der auf Kinder abzielenden Seite yu-gi-**.de:
"Sorry für die kurze Pause, aber diese Seite wird für Euch umgebaut"


Ich beschränke mich erstmal auf den satirischen Aspekt bezgl. Mal***:
Da hat sich ja mal jemand richtig Mühe beim Umformulieren gemacht. Sonst hätten wir in der neuen Sie-statt-Du-Version lesen können:

"Wir freuen uns, dass Sie unsere bunte Seite im Netz gefunden haben...sicherlich mögen Sie malen sehr."

ABER: Die Vorschaltseiten anderer Betreiber haben die Kurve überwiegend noch nicht gekriegt. Die alte Seite lebt fort...


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2004)

Die Begründung des FSM ist lesenswert.

Da die konkreten URLs durch Lücken ersetzt wurden, könnte man das Ding als Serienbriefvorlage nehmen und gleich weiterversenden. Bedarf gibt es genug.

Inhaltlich steht nicht mehr drin, als hier auch schon vor Monaten bekannt war. So etwas könnten wir hier im Forum schneller auf den Weg bringen. Schade, dass so etwas so lange braucht.

Immerhin muss man anerkennen, wenn der FSM diesen Widerwärtigkeiten ein Ende setzt.

Als "Belohnung" für den Starrsinn, bis zum Ende des Verfahrens uneinsichtig zu bleiben, darf das gerügte FSM-Mitglied die Rüge auf seinen Webseiten veröffentlichen. Ich nehme an, im öffentlichen Bereich ohne Dialer ...

Das hat Format.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (13 Mai 2004)

> darf das gerügte FSM-Mitglied die Rüge auf seinen Webseiten veröffentlichen.



Ich erkenne die Ironie, trotzdem zur Klarstellung für andere Leser: Laut FSM *muss* die Rüge einen Monat lang nach der Bekanntgabe auf den Seiten veröffentlicht werden.
Ob das geschieht? *zweifel*
Vergleichendes Beispiel: Der deutsche Presserat kann die Veröffentlichung seiner Rügen auch nicht immer durchsetzen.


----------



## Counselor (13 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> [ironie an]  dass sie ausschließlich lizensierten Content bereitstellen. Is ja auch logisch - warum sonst sollte ein User derart zur Kasse gebeten werden... [ironie aus]


Nun sei mal nicht so! Die klugen Geschäftsleute sagen immer die Wahrheit. Content-Klau, Traffic-Klau *NEEIIINNN*. Die versierten Geschäftsleute doch nicht. Und der Preis? Zu hoch? Ach was! Die Geschäftsleute verdienen kaum noch was. Die machen das nur aus Hobby, damit das Internet nicht zum Hort eitler Selbstdarsteller verkommt, die alles umsonst anbieten


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Traffic-Klau? Ach woher denn! Diese und andere Keywords sind doch natürlich ganz zufällig auf eine der Brückenseiten gelangt 

yu gi oh, tigerente, raeuber hotzenplotz, bibi blocksberg, findet nemo, kostenlos, windowcolor, tigerente, basteln,  osterhase, disney...


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2004)

Die ersten 2 Wochen sind rum, in denen nichts Wesentliches passiert ist.

Der Malvorlagenunternehmer hat nun viele verschiedene Impressumseite, mal ganz ohne Vereine, dann wieder mit dem einen oder anderen Verein. Für die Malvorlagenseite natürlich ohne FSM-Hinweis.

Ist das so beliebig, was ein Unternehmer in sein Impressum schreibt?

Was macht der FSM? Legt der IVNM andere Maßstäbe an seine Mitglieder an?

Man muss wohl weiter abwarten, wann mal was passiert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2004)

Die nächste Woche ohne Reaktion ist rum. Dran bleiben.

Der WDR hat es probiert. Resultat:


> Da kauft man ja wohl zweifellos besser ein richtiges Malbuch.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (4 Juni 2004)

WDR schrieb:
			
		

> Rubrik 7: Nicht ausprobieren
> Worum es hier geht, ist wohl klar: Selbst wer nach zwei, drei Minuten entnervt wieder auflegt,
> hat ein paar Euro ausgegeben. Ohne nennenswerten Gegenwert. Also: Aufgepasst.
> Denn es gibt leider immer mehr solcher Webseiten.



na so was, der Trend der schon vor über zwei Jahren erkennbar war, kommt jetzt
 erst so richtig in Schwung:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919

tf


----------



## News (4 Juni 2004)

Oh, gut, dass dieser Thread wieder nach oben gerutscht ist.
Da fällt mir ein: Ich muss mal bei Disney nachfragen, was aus der angekündigten Abmahnung der Malseite wg. der Nemo-Bildchen geworden ist.
Nemo & Co. sind inzwischen auf (fast) allen dahin führenden Domains entfernt, aber Disney wollte ja so oder so abmahnen.
Ich melde mich bald wieder dazu.
Und da die Münchener Anwaltskanzlei hier ja nun auch öffentlich postet, die Frage: Was hat man sich eigentlich dabei gedacht?
Dass Nemobilder urheberrechtlich vogelfrei sind?
Oder kennt der Admin-C Sy. auch diese Seite angeblich gar nicht - wie damals bei M.D.?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kennt der Admin-C Sy. auch diese Seite angeblich gar nicht - wie damals bei M.D.?



Der Schnupftabak ist schuld, diese gefährliche *chemische Keule*... Da muß man niesen und in dem Moment sieht man halt die Seite nicht... Kann passieren...

cj, _*corps *_- jäger

suchtipp:  hier


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2004)

Die Eierei geht weiter. Ich finde jedenfalls keinen Hinweis in der geforderten Form.

Wie in einem anderen Thread schon gesagt wurde, müssen gemäß FST-Kodex Minderjährige aufgefordert werden, die Erlaubnis der Eltern einzuholen, bevor Kosten entstehen.

Verwiesen wurde auch schon auf das Kriterium der Sittenwidrigkeit. Die Entscheidung des LG Hamburg wurde durch das OLG Hamburg am 10.04.2003 bestätigt.

Der FST-Kodex ist Bestandteil der Regeln für die Zuteilung von (0)900-Rufnummern für Premium Rate-Dienste


			
				Auszug der Zuteilungsregeln für 0900-Nummern schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass der „Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V." (FST) einen „Verhaltenskodex für Telefonmehrwertdienste" herausgegeben hat, in dem Regelungen über die Nutzung von Rufnummern für PRD enthalten sind (vergleiche Anlage 1).


Man darf also gespannt sein, wie diese Geschichte weiterläuft.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (12 Juni 2004)

Nun, vielleicht tritt der Seitenbetreiber aus der FSM aus und ernennt stattdessen Anwalt Sy. zum Jugendschutzbeauftragten 
Auf manchen anderen Seiten wird - ausgerechnet - jener RA schließlich schon in dieser Funktion genannt...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Wie , 3 Dinge auf Einmal 

Seitenbetreiber , Jugendschützer und Kläger

wo bleibt da der Auftrag des Mandanten ?


----------



## News (15 Juni 2004)

Nochmal kurz zu Disney und den (ehemaligen) Nemo-Bildchen auf der Malvorlagenseite:
Gerade eben habe ich wieder mit der deutschen Disney/BuenaVista -Niederlassung in München telefoniert. Was aus der geplanten Abmahnung geworden ist, wissen die selber nicht, weil das an die Zentrale in den USA und eine Europa-Vertretung in England weitergeleitet worden war.
Immerhin scheinen inzwischen auch die letzten Nemo-Bildchen von den diversen Vorschaltseiten verschwunden zu sein.

Bleibt die Sache mit der FSM und deren Rüge, die weiterhin nicht auf der Malseite erwähnt ist. Vielleicht ist ja erst eine Presseanfrage bei der FSM nötig, damit die mal Druck machen?  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal kurz zu Disney und den (ehemaligen) Nemo-Bildchen auf der Malvorlagenseite:
> Gerade eben habe ich wieder mit der deutschen Disney/BuenaVista -Niederlassung in München telefoniert. Was aus der geplanten Abmahnung geworden ist, wissen die selber nicht, weil das an die Zentrale in den USA und eine Europa-Vertretung in England weitergeleitet worden war.
> Immerhin scheinen inzwischen auch die letzten Nemo-Bildchen von den diversen Vorschaltseiten verschwunden zu sein.
> 
> Bleibt die Sache mit der FSM und deren Rüge, die weiterhin nicht auf der Malseite erwähnt ist. Vielleicht ist ja erst eine Presseanfrage bei der FSM nötig, damit die mal Druck machen?  :roll:



FSM? Was das? Neue Dialerschmiede?

Hajo


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2004)

FSM = Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Multimedia, von der die Rüge gegen die Seite stammt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2004)

Wäre auch mal eine Informative Aussage

Was man bei einer Modem/Isdn Verbindung innerhalb von 15 Sekunden
erhalten kann . ( Huch , Seite hatte sich gerade aufgebaut )
Oh Schreck , wegklick .

Welche Gegenleistung  ?  Für die 30 Euros 
Oh 1 Sekundenverbindung  0 schnell Rechnung raus
Wie verhält sich das denn mit dem UWG ?

Die Brago fällt weg , bald unterbieten sie sich gegenseitig


----------



## Mindolluin (16 Juni 2004)

Naja, wenn du selber wegklickst: selbst schuld. Wenn du deine Mietwohnung nur einen Tag lang bewohnst und dann nie wieder hingehst musst du ja auch die Miete für den ganzen Monat zahlen. Rechtlich gibt dieses Argument also nichts her.

Mindolluin

P.S.: Über den tatsächlichen "Wert" der angebotenen Inhalte habe ich damit nichts gesagt.


----------



## stieglitz (16 Juni 2004)

@mindolluin

ziemlich blödsinniger Vergleich!
Wenn ich eine Wohnung miete, schaue ich mir vorher mehrere an und mach dann einen schriftlichen Mietvertrag. Ich weiss also ganz genau auf was ich mich einlasse.

Bei Dialern ist es eher so, dass ich ungewollt in ein Zimmer gestossen
werde, in das ich gar nicht will und aus dem ich mich sofort wieder entferne.
Dafür soll ich dann eine Monatsmiete bezahlen.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Counselor (16 Juni 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn du selber wegklickst: selbst schuld. Wenn du deine Mietwohnung nur einen Tag lang bewohnst und dann nie wieder hingehst musst du ja auch die Miete für den ganzen Monat zahlen.


Bei einer Monatsmiete wird mir das Recht eingeräumt, die Mietsache während der gesamten Mietdauer von einem Monat zu nutzen und ich muß nur einmal zahlen. Ist das beim Dialer jetzt auch so?


----------



## Eniac (16 Juni 2004)

> Bleibt die Sache mit der FSM und deren Rüge, die weiterhin nicht auf der Malseite erwähnt ist. Vielleicht ist ja erst eine Presseanfrage bei der FSM nötig, damit die mal Druck machen?

Was können die denn für einen Druck erzeugen und wie sehen deren Sanktionen aus?

Ist das ähnlich effektiv wie die Sanktionen der FST, böse mit dem Zeigefinger winken und ein lautes "So geht's aber nicht!"? Dazu Geldstrafen, die aus der Kaffeekasse beglichen werden?


Eniac


----------



## Mindolluin (16 Juni 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> @mindolluin
> 
> ziemlich blödsinniger Vergleich!
> Wenn ich eine Wohnung miete, schaue ich mir vorher mehrere an und mach dann einen schriftlichen Mietvertrag. Ich weiss also ganz genau auf was ich mich einlasse.
> ...



Ja eben. Dann liegt das Problem eben nicht darin, dass du gleich wieder gegangen bist, sondern darin, dass du reingestoßen wurdest. Das ist rechtlich gesehen ein ganz erheblicher Unterschied. Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt.



> Bei einer Monatsmiete wird mir das Recht eingeräumt, die Mietsache während der gesamten Mietdauer von einem Monat zu nutzen und ich muß nur einmal zahlen. Ist das beim Dialer jetzt auch so?



Wenn es sich um eine 30 € Rechung handelt gehe ich davon aus, dass zeitunabhängig abgerechnet wird (weils sonst unzulässig wäre). Im Ergebnis also ja. Genauer kannst du bleiben, bis die angebotene Dienstleistung vollständig erbracht wurde.

Mindolluin


----------



## Müllabfuhr (16 Juni 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es sich um eine 30 € Rechung handelt gehe ich davon aus, dass zeitunabhängig abgerechnet wird (weils sonst unzulässig wäre). Im Ergebnis also ja. Genauer kannst du bleiben, bis die angebotene Dienstleistung vollständig erbracht wurde.



Schön und gut , aber als Vermieter und gewissermaßen Geschäftsmann
müsste Ich aber auch erst eine Rücksprache halten , bevor ich einem
6 Jährigen ein Mietobjekt für diesen Zeitraum überlasse.


----------



## Counselor (16 Juni 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es sich um eine 30 € Rechung handelt gehe ich davon aus, dass zeitunabhängig abgerechnet wird (weils sonst unzulässig wäre). Im Ergebnis also ja. Genauer kannst du bleiben, bis die angebotene Dienstleistung vollständig erbracht wurde.


Der Vergleich mit der Miete hinkt halt etwas. Die Online-Contentverträge sind Dienstverträge, bei denen der Anbieter einmalig Infornationen für den Kunden bereithält. Mit jeder Anwahl schließt der Kunde einen neuen Vertrag, der extra vergütet werden muß. Bei der Miete muß man einmal zahlen und kann die Mietsache so oft nutzen, wie man will (wie mit einem Abo von Content).


----------



## stieglitz (16 Juni 2004)

Wir können uns doch darauf einigen, dass der Vergleich mit der Wohnungsmiete hinkt.   

Das Problem ist doch bei diesen Angeboten, dass man die Katze im Sack kauft. Und wenn man dann feststellt, dass der Content nur Mist ist, muss
man trotzdem € 29,95 zahlen.
z.B.: spanische € in deutsche € umrechnen etc.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## News (16 Juni 2004)

@Eniac
Die FSM kann ein starrsinniges Mitglied ausschließen. Ob das den Betroffenen kratzt, ist eine andere Frage.
 Jedenfalls kann derjenige auf seinen  Dialerseiten dann nicht mehr auf den "Jugendschutzbeauftragten FSM" verweisen, wie es bequemerweise gerne gemacht wird.
 Stattdessen wäre ein eigener Jugendschutzbeauftragter nötig, falls es sich um Seiten mit "jugendgefährdendem Potenzial" handelt.
Siehe dazu die Erläuterungen bei der FSM
Übrigens hab ich da jetzt mal angefragt, Antwort steht noch aus.


----------



## Counselor (16 Juni 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist doch bei diesen Angeboten, dass man die Katze im Sack kauft.


Naja, bei der Malvorlagenseite sind die Malvorlagen als Thumbnails auf der Werbeseite ausgestellt. Ein gängiges Verfahren bei Pay-Seiten. Also kann man dem Betreiber nicht wirklich den Vorwurf machen, er verkaufe die Katze im Sack. Jeder Erwachsene kann sich entscheiden, ob er die ausgestellten Vorlagen über den Dialer in Originalgröße beziehen will.

Nur die angelockten Kinder durchschauen nicht, dass der Download für die Eltern ein teurer Spaß wird.


----------



## stieglitz (16 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, bei der Malvorlagenseite sind die Malvorlagen als Thumbnails auf der Werbeseite ausgestellt. Insoweit kann man dem Betreiber nicht wirklich den Vorwurf machen, er verkaufe die Katze im Sack. Jeder Erwachsene kann sich entscheiden, ob er die ausgestellten Vorlagen über den Dialer in Originalgröße beziehen will.
> 
> Nur die angelockten Kinder durchschauen nicht, dass der Download für die Eltern ein teurer Spaß wird.



Ja, immerhin 12 Stück von wieviel? Und egal worauf man klickt, gehts auf die Dialer Downloadseite. Und die anfallenden Kosten sind auch recht gut versteckt. Erst beim "Login Assistent" (gute Umschreibung) und dort nach
dem Anklicken von "Anbieterinformationen" werden die Kosten von € 1,99/Minute genannt. Das sind in der Stunde € 119,40.
Ganz schön happig.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## drboe (16 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, bei der Malvorlagenseite sind die Malvorlagen als Thumbnails auf der Werbeseite ausgestellt. Ein gängiges Verfahren bei Pay-Seiten. Also kann man dem Betreiber nicht wirklich den Vorwurf machen, er verkaufe die Katze im Sack. Jeder Erwachsene kann sich entscheiden, ob er die ausgestellten Vorlagen über den Dialer in Originalgröße beziehen will.
> 
> Nur die angelockten Kinder durchschauen nicht, dass der Download für die Eltern ein teurer Spaß wird.


Ich sehe da genau 12 Thumbnails. Wenn das das gesamte Angebot ist, erübrigt sich die Frage nach dem Wert dessen, was da angeboten wird. Ein Malbuch für 50 ct dürfte schon mehr Vorlagen enthalten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (16 Juni 2004)

Die eigentliche Hauptseite der Malvorlagen kostet übrigens sofort 29.,95 € ("Dropcharge"-Dialer). 
Die 1,99 € pro Minute stammen wohl von einer vorgeschalteten "Partnerprogramm"-Seiten. Diese Partner verlangen ja manchmal abweichende Summen.


----------



## Eniac (16 Juni 2004)

> Ich sehe da genau 12 Thumbnails. Wenn das das gesamte Angebot ist, erübrigt sich die Frage nach dem Wert dessen, was da angeboten wird. Ein Malbuch für 50 ct dürfte schon mehr Vorlagen enthalten.

Vermutlich ist das Angebot auch eben einem solchen abgescannt worden. Oder war es doch die Free-Clipart-CD vom Grabbeltisch für 1,99? Ich glaube kaum, dass die saubere Firma extra einen Graphiker beschäftigt.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Juni 2004)

Ähm,

mit Firefox ist kein Preis sichtbar. Weder auf der Hauptseite direkt noch auf dem ersten Dialerfenster.

Was kann ich als Erwachsener bitte (in Kenntnis der wichtigen Parameter) entscheiden?


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> mit Firefox ist kein Preis sichtbar. Weder auf der Hauptseite direkt noch auf dem ersten Dialerfenster.


Richtig.
Habe ich auch grade gesehen. Du mußt unten scrollen.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Juni 2004)

Oha -

die Seite mit IE6 geöffnet, gibt es eine Zeile unten. Die reicht.

Darf ich als Firefox-User davon ausgehen, keine ausreichenden Infos zu erhalten?

Lieber Anbieter - ist das so richtig?


----------



## Counselor (16 Juni 2004)

Der Punkt dürfte das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sein. Von den 1,99 € pro min werden 65% an den Werbepartner ausgekehrt. Das ist enorm viel. Bei den Partnerprogrammen der größeren Online Versandhäuser oder Auktionshäuser ist *wesentlich weniger Provision* üblich.


----------



## Eniac (16 Juni 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> @Eniac
> Die FSM kann ein starrsinniges Mitglied ausschließen. Ob das den Betroffenen kratzt, ist eine andere Frage.
> Jedenfalls kann derjenige auf seinen  Dialerseiten dann nicht mehr auf den "Jugendschutzbeauftragten FSM" verweisen, wie es bequemerweise gerne gemacht wird.
> Stattdessen wäre ein eigener Jugendschutzbeauftragter nötig, falls es sich um Seiten mit "jugendgefährdendem Potenzial" handelt..



Das heisst doch, das betrifft nur die Betreiber von XXX-Seiten.  Den gewöhnlichen Kinderfallensteller braucht das also kaum zu interessieren, da seine Seiten aus der Sicht des Gesetzgebers kein "jugendgefährdendes Potenzial" darstellen und somit auch kein Jugendschutzbeauftragter benötigt wird.

Aproppos Kinderfallensteller: Eine kleine Anfrage bei google mit "Kindergeburtstag"  fördert gleich an Platz 3 eine hybsch mit Teddybärchen dekorierte solche Kinderfalle zutage. Etwas weiter unten gleich noch eine.

Ich könnt gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen könnte.


Eniac


----------



## News (16 Juni 2004)

> das betrifft nur die Betreiber von XXX-Seiten


Offenbar nicht nur, denn der Malvorlagenseitenbetreiber nennt die FSM auf anderen seiner Seiten ausdrücklich als Jugendschutzbeauftragten.
z.B. auf seinem "Filesharingportal" P2*.**

Außerdem *hüstel* sind ja auch die Malvorlagen neuerdings 
"nicht geeignet für Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren"


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

Auch wenn man schon viel gelesen hat, überrascht es doch immer wieder, wie hier agiert wird. Die wirksame Preisfestsetzung hängt auch schon mal von zufälligen Fehlern ab, die auch nur ebenso zufällig entdeckt werden. Man hofft auf Behebung dieser Fehler, wenn zufällig mal jemand daran denkt, etwas zu tun.

Für Betroffene macht diese unvorhergesehene Zufälligkeit mal eben den Unterschied von 30 zu möglicherweise 120 Euro aus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (17 Juni 2004)

Auf die Veröffentlichung der Rüge von der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Multimedia (FSM) gegen die Malvorlagenseite kann man vermutl. ewig warten.
Heute habe mit der FSM telefoniert. Das Ergebnis ist nicht gerade befriedigend.

1.) ...besteht die FSM auf der Nicht-Nennung des Betroffenen. D.h., die Dame war nicht bereit, zu bestätigen, dass es überhaupt um Malvor*** und yu-gi-** geht - obwohl das natürlich klar ist.
2.) ...war man nicht bereit, anzudeuten, ob die Nichtveröffentlichung der Rüge Konsequenzen haben wird.

Die Rüge stammt bereits vom 16.3,  auch die spätere Veröffentlichung durch eine Anwaltskanzlei datiert schon von Mitte Mai.

Immerhin wurde mir erklärt, wie der Seitenbetreiber mit der Rüge umgehen sollte.
Der TENOR der Rüge hätte einen Monat lang auf der Startseite stehen müssen:


> Der Beschwerdeausschuss der FSM hat gegen den Inhaber dieses Internetangebotes eine Rüge wegen fortlaufendem und mehrfachem Verstoßes gegen § 6 Abs. 2 Satz 1; Abs. 4 des Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrages erteilt. Der Beschwerdegegner hat dieses Angebot derartig umzugestalten, dass Kinder jedweden Alters das Angebot als einen, für erwachsene Personen bestimmten, kostenpflichtigen Service wahrnehmen.


Tatsächlich wird man auf den Seiten ja inzwischen gesiezt. Na schön, immerhin ein Teilerfolg der FSM.


----------



## Eniac (17 Juni 2004)

| Der Beschwerdegegner hat dieses Angebot derartig umzugestalten, dass Kinder jedweden Alters das Angebot als einen, für erwachsene Personen bestimmten, kostenpflichtigen Service wahrnehmen.

Da er sich mit der Nennung der Rüge und erst recht mit der geforderten Umgestaltung seiner Seiten selbst die Geschäftsgrundlage entzogen hätte, hat er die Rüge einfach mal ignoriert.

Ein zahnloser Papiertiger, die FSM.



Eniac


----------



## Eniac (17 Juni 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem *hüstel* sind ja auch die Malvorlagen neuerdings "nicht geeignet für Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren"



Wo steht denn das? Mit meinem Mozilla ist da jedenfalls nix zu sehen.


Eniac


----------



## dotshead (17 Juni 2004)

@Eniac

Doch musst nur mal in den grauen Balken klicken und dann mit der Pfeil-Taste nach oben scrollen.

Man hat wohl bei der Erstellung der Seite nicht mit allen Browsern getestet, was nicht gut, aber sicher nicht verboten ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @Eniac
> 
> Doch musst nur mal in den grauen Balken klicken und dann mit der Pfeil-Taste nach oben scrollen.



Einspruch. Firefox ohne Plugins zeigt dies nicht (gerade wieder gestestet).

Wann lernen die Webdesigner endlich, dass nicht jeder alle Tore seines Browsers blauäugig öffnet (Java, Flash, ActiveX). Ich fahre ohne solchen Kram und komme sehr gut zurecht - keine Autodialer, weniger Ladezeiten -  und diejenigen Netzseiten, die wirklich wichtig und professionell sind, erkennen meine Einschränkungen und umgehen sie so, dass wieder alle Texte da stehen.

Oder ist das vielleicht Absicht?


----------



## dotshead (17 Juni 2004)

Einspruch. Bei meinem Firefox ist ausser dem Flash-Plugin auch nichts installiert.


----------



## Dino (17 Juni 2004)

Stattgegeben! Mein FF (v.09) ist quasi unbefleckt, weil erst seit gestern auf der Platte. PlugIns hat er bis dato keine schlucken müssen. Aber ich kann dotsheads Hinweis bestätigen.

Absicht? Glaube ich eher nicht! In diesem Fall rührt das meiner Meinung nach wohl eher aus dem unterschiedlichen Verhalten von IE und FF her, das die Seitenersteller wohl nicht so ganz auf der Rechnung hatten.

Ich denke auch, dass es nicht allzu viel Sinn macht, ausgerechnet bei einem Browser wie FF auf solche Tricks zu bauen. Die Klientel, die sich mit ihm im Netz bewegt, dürfte im Verhältnis zur Zahl der IE-Usern eher klein sein und sich zudem wohl eher aus dem Kreise der zumindest etwas erfahreneren User rekrutieren, die sich nicht ganz so leicht für dumm verkaufen lassen.


----------



## Counselor (17 Juni 2004)

Und ich kann mich dem Katzenhai anschließen (Windows 2000 SP4, Firefox 0.9):


----------



## virenscanner (17 Juni 2004)

Irgendwie scheint es "Probleme" mit der Anzeige des zweiten Frames (Preisanzeige) zu geben (auch bei mir keine Frameanzeige).


----------



## Dino (17 Juni 2004)

OKOKOK! Bei mir war es halt 0.9 mit XP-Pro. Aber man sieht schon, dass es unendlich viele verschiedene Kombinationen mit verschiedenen Verhaltensweisen gibt, die man nicht alle auf dem Draht hat oder haben kann.

Diese - nennen wir es mal - Kompatibilitätsprobleme hätte man allerdings locker vermeiden können, wenn man diesen Satz, um den es geht, nicht irgendwo an das Seitenende gekünstelt sondern dahin geschrieben hätte, nämlich mitten auf die Seite. Eben da, wo der Hauptteil des Angebots - offensichtlich fehlerfrei - von allen Browsern angezeigt wird.


----------



## dotshead (17 Juni 2004)

Also Galeon (Mozilla-Basis) kann es, Konqueror (KHTML) zeigt es auch an. Nur mit Lynx sieht die Seite komisch aus.  Aber Spass muss sein.


----------



## Counselor (17 Juni 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheint es "Probleme" mit der Anzeige des zweiten Frames (Preisanzeige) zu geben (auch bei mir keine Frameanzeige).


Jetzt hab ich die Lösung! Im Frame muß man scrollen. Da aber keine Scrollbalken da sind, kommt man da nicht gleich drauf.


----------



## virenscanner (17 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Doch musst nur mal in den grauen Balken klicken und dann mit der Pfeil-Taste nach oben scrollen.


Das hatte (zumindest) ich irgendwie "überlesen".


----------



## Dino (17 Juni 2004)

Also doch Stattgegeben... 0


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Juni 2004)

Aber ihr meint nicht ernsthaft, dass dies einer Preisangabe-Vorgabe entspricht, oder?

Einspruch statthaft, aber unbegründet.


----------



## Eniac (18 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich die Lösung! Im Frame muß man scrollen. Da aber keine Scrollbalken da sind, kommt man da nicht gleich drauf.



Eine wahrhaft tolle Lösung. :-? 

Was ich mich allerdings die ganze Zeit frage: Warum ist diese Preisangabe überhaupt in einem separatem Mini-Frame ohne die Möglichkeit zu scrollen und nicht kundenfreundlich direkt auf der Startseite untergebracht?
Ein seriöses Unternehmen braucht doch nichts zu verstecken, oder?


Eniac


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2004)

Google scheint sich langsam von dem Müll befreien zu können. Unter "malvorlagen" finden sich auch wieder die ursprünglichen kostenlosen Angebote auf den ersten Trefferlinks, immerhin.

Es finden sich aber auch Kopien der Originalseiten, die vom FSM gerügt wurden, und zwar in der gerügten "Du"-Form mit Minipreishinweis bei schwächstmöglichem Kontrast. So etwas findet sich z.B. unter zeichenv******n (de-Domain).

Selbstkontrolle-Vereine dienen halt immer nur dem Nutzen der Mitglieder, mehr nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2004)

So sieht das Problem in Österreich aus. Zitat von dort:


> *Was kann man dagegen machen?*
> Sollte dies geschehen, rät Gregor Goldbacher von der Telekomaufsichtsbehörde RTR, dass man zuerst die Website dokumentiert und dann die Telefonrechnung vom Betreiber abwartet.
> 
> "Sind auf dieser tatsächlich entsprechende Entgelte für Mehrwertdienste ver-zeichnet, dann muss man diese zuerst einmal fristgerecht beeinspruchen und dann einmal die Einspruchserledigung des entsprechenden Betreibers abwarten."
> ...


Das liest sich mit der fehlenden Geschäftsfähigkeit von Kindern klarer und schlüssiger als hier üblich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2004)

Es gibt eine neue Bestimmung im FST-Kodex (Seite 17).


> VERHALTENSKODEX
> in der Fassung vom 19.12.2003, geändert durch Beschlüsse der Verhaltenskodexkommission vom 22.01.2004 und 04.06.2004
> 
> ...()...
> ...


Fraglich bleibt natürlich, ob das was hilft, wenn die Angebote für Kinder einfach in der Textform angeblich an Erwachsene gerichtet werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (8 August 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Veröffentlichung der Rüge von der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Multimedia (FSM) gegen die Malvorlagenseite kann man vermutl. ewig warten.
> Heute habe mit der FSM telefoniert. Das Ergebnis ist nicht gerade befriedigend.


Die Ewigkeit ist noch nicht rum, aber in dieser trüben Angelegenheit wird wohl nichts mehr passieren.

Wenigstens eine abschließende Erkenntnis kann man hier festhalten.

Die angebliche Rüge war wohl mehr als Publicity-Gag gedacht, nennenswerte Konsequenzen sind nicht zu verzeichnen. Die Geschäfte laufen weiter, mit marginalen Verbesserungen zum Schutz der Kinder.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## SnoopyDog (9 August 2004)

Hm, bei der yu gi oh Seite ist der Administrative Ansprechpartner der Partner eines Freiherrn....  :roll: 
Der Rest der Baggage kommt aus Österreich.

Edit: Das sind dieselben Leutchen wie bei den Malvorlagen...  

Noch ein Nachtrag: Mit Firefox 0.9.3 kommt wirklich kein Scrollbalken und KEIN Hinweis auf Kosten. 

Und fast jeder Link auf dieser "Seite" geht zu stardialer (außer wenn man vom Zeichner kommt). So eine A...


----------



## News (9 August 2004)

> Das sind dieselben Leutchen wie bei den Malvorlagen...


Genau, und ebenso wie die Malvorlagenseite hat auch die von dir erwähnte Site ein gewisses, nun ja, "Upgrade" erfahren und richtet sich jetzt vorgeblich an Erwachsene - sprich, man wird inzwischen gesiezt :roll: 
Das war wohl die einzige Folge der FSM-Rüge.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2004)

Die Geschäfte gehen scheinbar weiterhin gut.

Immerhin gönnt man sich einen neuen admin-c-Kontakt seit wenigen Tagen.

Und es gibt dialerarme Suchmaschinen, die für Kinder viel besser geeignet sind. Also ein gewisser Fortschritt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (1 November 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt dialerarme Suchmaschinen, die für Kinder viel besser geeignet sind. Also ein gewisser Fortschritt.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Gefällt. Wenn google das auch hinkriegt, ist das Netz gerade für Kinder und Jugendliche um einiges ungefährlicher geworden *träum*


----------



## News (1 November 2004)

*dvill schrieb*


> Immerhin gönnt man sich einen neuen admin-c-Kontakt seit wenigen Tagen.



Vielleicht gefiel jemandem die Erwähnung in der Wikipedia nicht   
(ich hab damit übrigens nichts zu tun). 



> Und es gibt dialerarme Suchmaschinen, die für Kinder viel besser geeignet sind.



Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen eine relativ groß angelegte Suche bei Seekport nach Malvorlagen, aber auch Tierheimen und Hausaufgaben gestartet. Erst sehr weit hinten (man musste einige Trefferseiten überspringen) kam irgendwo auch mal eine einzelne Dialerseite. Alle Achtung.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Erst sehr weit hinten (man musste einige Trefferseiten überspringen) kam irgendwo auch mal eine einzelne Dialerseite. Alle Achtung.


Solche Funde können mehr einbringen als die üblichen Verlosungen in Drückerkreise. Für Dialerfunde verlost Seekport als 1. Preis einen Luxusfernseher für 3.900 Euro.

Da könnten von den Werbekids schnell mal welche umsatteln ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (6 November 2004)

google schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnisse *1 - 25* von ungefähr *168.000* für *malforlagen*. (*1,34* Sekunden)


Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (11 November 2004)

Der Fall des wortkargen Anbieters hübscher Malvorlagen für Erwachsene, jedoch ohne wirksame Altersüberprüfung, ist selbst unser Regierung bekannt geworden, wie die Antwort auf eine Anfrage zum Problem des Dialermissbrauchs auf Seite 3 dokumentiert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (11 November 2004)

> Problematisch sind auch Fälle, in denen auf Minderjährige ausgerichtete Seiten,
> die z. B. Hausaufgaben oder Malvorlagen anbieten, die durch die Rechtsprechung
> konkretisierten Gebote der Preistransparenz dadurch zu umgehen ersuchen, dass
> sie expliziter darauf verweisen, dass die Malvorlagen (Teddies, Tiere etc.) nicht für Menschen
> ...


----------



## dvill (14 November 2004)

Unsere Regierung dokumentiert mit der erwähnten Antwort auf einige Fragen zur Realität der Mehrwertdienste, dass sie ihren selbst erbauten Elfenbeinturm schöner Traumvorstellungen zu diesen Geschäften weiterhin nicht verlassen wird.

Die Antworten werfen mehr Fragen auf, als zuvor gestellt waren. Fehlentwicklungen wie das Angebot von Malvorlagen einfach nur zu bedauern, ist für die Regierung zu wenig. Die Erkenntnis führt zu Handlungsbedarf. Was soll geschehen? Weiterhin nichts?

Die erwähnte Jubelprognose knüpft eine positive Entwicklung dieser Dienste an Bedingungen. Eine ist die Steigerung des Verbrauchervertrauens. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich die Registrierung als nachteilig für Verbraucher erwiesen, weil registrierte Dialer fernsteuerbar sind oder durch manipulierte Dialer mit gleicher Einwahlnummer im Markt "ergänzt" werden können.

Geschädigte sehen sich hier der Situation gegenüber, dass angeblich ein "legaler" Dialer vorhanden ist. Ein berechtigter Widerspruch wird erheblich erschwert bis unmöglich gemacht. Dies steigert das Verbrauchervertrauen nicht.

Die Existenz schäbiger Dialerangebote wird von vielen als Bedrohung empfunden und oft in einem Zusammenhang mit Viren, Würmern und Trojanern genannt.

Hilfe von der Politik ist also nicht zu erwarten. Berechtigte Hoffnungen auf Besserung liegen in dem neuen Anwahlfenster, realistischen Gebühren für die Registrierung von Dialern sowie besserer Mülltrennung in den Suchmaschinen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (20 November 2004)

Mit manchen Suchworten liegt dieses Forum bei Google auf recht guten Plätzen, so dass man annehmen kann, dass der eine oder andere Internetanfänger noch rechtzeitig von der allgemein grassierenden Gefahr allerorten aufgestellter Dialer erfährt.

Bei der Haupteinnahmequelle "malvorlagen" ist das noch nicht so. Das liegt daran, dass die Drückerseiten so raffiniert vorgehen und die Mülltrennung bei Google erst noch erwachsen werden muss.

Da steht immer mal ein Link auf Malvorlagen, dann schreiben sie Malvorlagen mal so, mal Malvorlagen so, mal Malvorlagen, dann wieder ein Link auf Google, und so weiter wie hier mit einem Link auf Malvorlagen im Forum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (20 November 2004)

Ja, der Signaturtext taucht bei bestimmten Googlesuchen auf. Ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, aber immerhin.
Vielleicht solltest du mit so einer Sig auch öfter mal im Abakus-Forum posten 
Was dort geschrieben wird, landet jedenfalls umgehend bei Google. Webmaster Webby weiß, wie's geht - und er hat wenig übrig für Spam und Dialer  8) 
Nach einem Posting von mir gab es mal interessante Ideen des Mitglieds HardPollux (Threadmitte), aus denen bisher aber nichts wurde:


> Google, die Presse und ähnliche Organe werden diesen "Abzockern" nicht das "Handwerk" legen. Mir ist allerdings mal die Idee gekommen, seriöse Anbieter in diesem Bereich kostenlos zu sponsoren:
> Zwei Seiten auf Freespace, 3 - 5 "fette" Links drauf und automat. Weiterleitung zu seriösen Anbietern, das Ganze * 5 je Kw-Kombi, und die Abzocke im Kinderbereich "trocknet" aus - schätze das mal auf maximal 'ne Woche Arbeit.
> Aber die nächsten 2 - 4 Monate bin ich noch voll ausgelastet.


----------



## News (21 November 2004)

[Satiremodus an] Die Branche bietet sogar die "Entfernung" eines einschlägigen Dialers an... :gruebel: 
Naja, ist durchaus nicht falsch: Wenn man ihn erst mal installiert hat, gibt es schließlich eine integrierte Deinstall-Funktion  unk:


----------



## dvill (25 November 2004)

Das Forum von DS und CB liegt bei Google für das Suchwort "malvorlagen" auf Platz 6 von 168.000. Das ist nicht zu schlecht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (25 November 2004)

> Das Forum von DS und CB liegt bei Google für das Suchwort "malvorlagen" auf Platz 6 von 168.000. Das ist nicht zu schlecht.



  Und dann gibts da noch Leute, die zig-Tausende an Euro verlangen mit dem Versprechen, sie bringen dich unter die Google-Top-Ten. Ich glaube, man nennt sie Optimierungs-Experten...  8)


----------



## News (25 November 2004)

Und hier kommt die Berliner Feuerwehr    
Derzeit Platz 36 bei Google.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier kommt die Berliner Feuerwehr
> Derzeit Platz 36 bei Google.


Nur Platz 36? Obwohl die so schöne Malvorlagen für Kinder haben? Richtige Malforlagen, mensch, schöne Mahlvorlagen, so tolle Maalvorlagen, diese Malvorlagen sind so schön, ganz ohne Dialer sind sie, diese Malvorlagen. Malt Malvorlagen aus, ihr Kinder, Malvorlagen für Kinder, jawoll, und komm google mit dem großen spider für Malvorlagen


----------



## sascha (26 November 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Richtige Malforlagen, mensch, schöne Mahlvorlagen, so tolle Maalvorlagen, diese Malvorlagen sind so schön, ganz ohne Dialer sind sie, diese Malvorlagen. Malt Malvorlagen aus, ihr Kinder, Malvorlagen für Kinder, jawoll, und komm google mit dem großen spider für Malvorlagen



Hörst Du wohl auf, dieses Forum weiter zu optimieren...  :lol:


----------



## cicojaka (26 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scharf ist die Waffe des Wortes


----------



## BenTigger (26 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier kommt die Berliner Feuerwehr
> Derzeit Platz 36 bei Google.



Hmmm News, dein Link ist kaputt.  Ich klicke und klicke und werde nirgendwo aufgefordert OK einzgeben. Die Bilder sind blöderweise einfach sofort da  :bigcry:  

Mist, ich bin süchtig und wll OK eingeben OK ??

Ahhh etwas erleichtert.....


----------



## News (26 November 2004)

Das Bild bei Google hat sich schon wieder geändert - zumindest bei malvorlagen in normaler Schreibweise. Haben da Optimierer eine Sonderschicht gemacht?
Bei den malforlagen sieht's besser aus, inzwischen Platz 2 fürs CB-Forum...
mahlvorlagen = Platz 10.
Vielleicht sollte man ja auch noch *windowcolor window-colour fensterbilder mandalas und ausmalbilder* berücksichtigen?
dvill, du musst einfach noch viel mehr posten, dann passt es


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2004)

Was ist eigentlich das Adressierungsmerkmal in der RegTP-DB?

Das sieht für sehr verschiedene Dialer immer gleich aus. Wie weiß die immer gleiche Adresse, zu welchem MWD sie denn verzweigen soll?

Das ist mir zu hoch. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2004)

Es geht noch peinlicher.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2004)

Zitat aus vorherigem LinK:

*btw. Moral ist eh für n Ar*ch in unserem Biz. Egal was wir machen, wir sind immer die Bösen!*

Wer hätt auch des denkt?

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2004)

Der aktuelle Vermüllungsgrad zum kommenden Fest:


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 2.720.000 Seiten auf Deutsch für malvorlagen . (0,04 Sekunden)


Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (17 Dezember 2004)

> btw. Moral ist eh für n Ar*ch in unserem Biz. Egal was wir machen, wir sind immer die Bösen!


Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt sich's völlig ungeniert...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2004)

Hallo dvill


> Zitat:
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 2.720.000 Seiten auf Deutsch für malvorlagen . (0,04 Sekunden)



Was verwendest du auch bloß für eine Suchmaschine   

Ich erhalte nur 4859 Seiten mit vielen kostenlosen Bildern. 
 


> Seekport:
> Treffer 1 bis 10 von ungefähr  4859 (0.020 sek)



Viele Grüße


----------



## Roland Born (17 Dezember 2004)

*Malvorlagen*

Ich habe mich einmal auf den Seiten 'Malvorlagen' umgesehen (ein Nachbarskind wollte da etwas herunterladen).... müssten bei 'Anbieterinfo
und Wirkungsweise' nicht schon Preise/Kosten genannt werden? Außerdem
reagierte bei den von mir aufgerufenen Seiten der "Abbrechen"-Klick nicht.
Habe den Nachbarn von der "Nutzung" dieser Seiten abgeraten und das
Lesen entsprechender Threads hier im Forum empfohlen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Malvorlagen*



			
				Roland Born schrieb:
			
		

> müssten bei 'Anbieterinfo und Wirkungsweise' nicht schon Preise/Kosten genannt werden?


Nein, nach derzeitiger Vorgabe des Gesetzgebers in diesem Fenster zumindest nicht.


----------



## News (17 Dezember 2004)

Abgesehen von den OK-Fenstern spielt aber auch die Startseite bei auf Kindern und Jugendliche abzielenden Dialer-Angeboten eine Rolle. Und auf den gerade neu hinzu gekommenen Malvorlagen/Hausaufgabenseiten steht weder "ab 18 Jahre" noch ein Preis oder sonst etwas. Da müssen wohl mal wieder Verbraucherzentralen informiert werden, die hatten in dieser Hinsicht ja schon juristische Erfolge.
(Edit) Oh, wenn man GANZ WEIT RUNTERSCROLLT, steht da ja doch noch was zu den AGB. Das ist aber schön weit unten.


----------



## tuxedo (17 Dezember 2004)

> Außerdem reagierte bei den von mir aufgerufenen Seiten der "Abbrechen"-Klick nicht.



Nach meinen Erfahrungen funktioniert der Abbrechen-Button auf der ersten Seite in geschätzten 90% der Fälle nicht. In den letzten Tagen und Wochen sind mir eigentlich fast ausschließlich nur Dialer-Screens begegnet, in denen der Abbrechen-Button keine Funktion hatte.

Fairer Weise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich Firefox zum Browsen verwende. Kann also sein, dass das JavaScript des Buttons versagt - ich denke mal, dass solche Screens und ihre JavaScripte für den InternetExplorer optimiert sind.

Wäre trotzdem mal interessant zu erfahren, ob das schon für eine Deregistrierung bei der RegTP reicht.  :holy: 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2004)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann also sein, dass das JavaScript des Buttons versagt - ich denke mal,
> dass solche Screens und ihre JavaScripte für den InternetExplorer optimiert sind.


 "optimiert" bestimmt, aber nicht in dem Sinne, dass der Abbrechenbutton 
funktioniert.
 mit IE geht der Abbrechenbutton auch nicht, dafür gehen aber u.U andere "Dinge", die nicht immer
im Sinne des Verbrauchers sind.....

cp


----------



## News (17 Dezember 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> mit IE geht der Abbrechenbutton auch nicht


Kann man so pauschal m.E. nun auch wieder nicht sagen.
Ich hab's gerade mit einem GN-Dialer (auf Pira***) und zwei MP-Dialern (Malv***, Refer***) probiert.
IE unter Win2000: Dialerfenster kommt als Popup, das sich per Abbrechen-Button schließen lässt.
Firefox (hier im Büro noch Version 0.9.1): Dialerfenster poppt nicht auf, sondern erscheint auf neuer Seite. Von dort geht's per Abbrechen-Button nicht zurück.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drei  von zigtausenden, das nennt man einen repräsentativen Test , wo steht  eigentlich 
dass die Bestimmungen für die  Registrierung nur für den IE zu gelten brauchen, trotz heftigem 
Suchen hab ich die Stelle nicht gefunden, bitte um Aufklärung 

cp


----------



## News (17 Dezember 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> drei  von zigtausenden, das nennt man einen repräsentativen Test


Was erwartest du - dass ich hunderte Dialer teste?  
Inzwischen hab ich ein Dutzend gecheckt, mehr wird's auch nicht mehr. Selbstverständlich schließt das nicht aus, dass der Abbrechen-Button bei einer Reihe von Dialern mit gar keinem Browser geht.


> wo steht  eigentlich
> dass die Bestimmungen für die  Registrierung nur für den IE zu gelten brauchen, trotz heftigem
> Suchen hab ich die Stelle nicht gefunden, bitte um Aufklärung


He, das hab ich nicht behauptet! Leg mir nichts in den Mund, was ich nicht geschrieben habe


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> He, das hab ich nicht behauptet! Leg mir nichts in den Mund, was ich nicht geschrieben habe


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet, das kam aber für mich  so rüber, als ob das ausreichend wäre, 
wenn das im IE ginge und da wollte ich halt mal nachfragen, ob ich was übersehen hätte   

cp


----------



## Roland Born (17 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen von den OK-Fenstern spielt aber auch die Startseite bei auf Kindern und Jugendliche abzielenden Dialer-Angeboten eine Rolle. Und auf den gerade neu hinzu gekommenen Malvorlagen/Hausaufgabenseiten steht weder "ab 18 Jahre" noch ein Preis oder sonst etwas.


Genau so ist es! Und für das von mir befragte Nachbarskind spielte das ein-
zugebende 'OK' nur noch insofern eine Rolle, als dass "eben alles Ok sei" -
nur bezogen auf das Aufrufen der Seite, "nix von Kosten und so...".
Aber das ist ja wohl von den ach so seriösen Anbietern beabsichtigt.....


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen von den OK-Fenstern spielt aber auch die Startseite bei auf Kindern und Jugendliche abzielenden Dialer-Angeboten eine Rolle.


Genau, und diese Rolle hat das LG Mannheim ganz gut beschrieben.

Ich tippe für das schmierige Angebot auf eine sehr kurze Halbwertszeit und auf großen Erkenntnisgewinn beim Verantwortlichen in wenigen Tagen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Roland Born (17 Dezember 2004)

Grüß' Dich, dvill!
Habe aufgrund Deines Hinweises gerade das Urteil des LG Mannheim gelesen, 'geht runter wie Öl'!
Auszug aus der Begründung des Verfügungsbeklagten, Zitat: "Dass Webseiten nur entgeltlich genutzt werden könnten, sei eine auch Jugendlichen geläufige Selbstverständlichkeit. Auf Selbstverständlichkeiten müsse aber nicht hingewiesen werden."Ende des Zitats. 
Auf diese dreistdümmliche Begründung hat das Gericht ja die entsprechende
Antwort gegeben,
Zitat: "Und schließlich ist eine Aufklärung über den gewerblichen Charakter eines Angebots im Internet entgegen der Auffassung des Beklagten nicht etwa generell entbehrlich." Ende des Zitats.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht noch peinlicher.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Moment : bedeutet der Inhalt dieses Links (im Moment bekomme ich übrigens keinen Zugang zu dem Forum), dass MD und A.S. zusammenarbeiten und zwar mit Dialern von MP/Int. ? Das wäre ja der Super-GAU. Und ich dachte die Berliner hätten sich vor einem Jahr von MD getrennt...?


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2004)

Nachdem genügend Peinlichkeiten zusammengeschrieben waren, hat man den Diskussionsfaden bei den Admins versenkt.

Nun gibt es viel Spaß in der Fortsetzung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2004)

Ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte die Berliner hätten sich vor einem Jahr von MD getrennt...?


Nicht endgültig, einige einzelne Projekte gab es da anscheinend noch. Einer meiner Lieblingssprüche passt da recht gut dazu:
_"... was interessiert mich heute mein Geschwätz von gestern!?"_


----------



## Roland Born (17 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gibt es viel Spaß in der Fortsetzung.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



...unglaublich!!!!!!!!!!  
Um nicht missverstanden zu werden: bezieht sich natürlich auf die von
dvill angezeigte 'Fortsetzung'!


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2004)

Man kann schon einige Bewegung und viel Gereiztheit in der Drückerszene beobachten.

Dort gab es lange viel Freude und Eierkuchen, weil genügend unbewusst Zahlungswillige im Netz unterwegs waren. Da konnte jeder seine Nische abgrasen und schnell die ersten Raten für den Ferrari zusammenbekommen.

Nun wird der Markt enger. Die vorgesehene Kundschaft wird weniger und vorsichtiger. Also erweitern einige das Angebot und stören die Kreise der anderen. Nun streiten sich zwei angeblich "Große" um Malvorlagen-Interessierte. Die Überschneidungen nehmen zu, weil weitere neue PPs angekündigt sind.

Der Unterhaltungswert der Drückerforen wird steigen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2004)

Jetzt buchen die Raffgierigen auch noch AdWords-Anzeigen, die tatsächlich laufen. Mal sehen, wie die Halbwertszeit ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (22 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, wie die Halbwertszeit ist.


Recht kurz, wage ich vorherzusagen. Sowohl der deutsche Google-Sprecher als auch eine Dame im AdWords-Team sind bereits sensibilisiert durch die unzulässigen Grusskartendialer-Anzeigen vor ein paar Tagen - die dann auch recht schnell gelöscht wurden.
Leider habe ich die Mailadresse der Dame nur im Büro, geht deshalb erst morgen raus.


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2004)

Nu isset wech, die AdWords-Werbung. Ansonsten zeigt das Fieberthermometer





> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 4.760.000 für malvorlagen. (0,03 Sekunden)


Das Wettrennen um die beste Weihnachtsbeute läuft auf Hochtouren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2004)

Ist bekannt, wie lange die Müllmeldestelle für AdWords besetzt ist?

Es wäre bedauerlich, wenn während der feierlichen Absahntage die Rasur der Computeranfänger so ganz hemmungslos ablaufen könnte.

"grusskarten" schlagen regelmäßig neu auf (mit kleiner Halbwertszeit), "malvorlagen" sind gerade sauber, aber vielleicht in Lauerstellung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (25 Dezember 2004)

Die Attraktivität der Malvorlagen für Kinder ist ungebrochen. In den Suchmaschinen findet man mehr Treffer für "malvorlagen" als für "grusskarten".

Neppdialer haben die Suchmaschinen fest im Griff. Man findet von einzelnen Domains tausende Seiten, die offensichtlich maschinell erzeugt wurden und praktisch den ganzen deutschen Wortschatz durchkombinieren. Das 1. Bild ist ein Miniausschnitt einer zufälligen Seite.

Der harmlos aussehende Inhalt wird per Script auf den Dialer weitergeleitet oder nach Aufnahme in den Suchmaschinenindex gegen eine Dialerweiterleitung ausgetauscht.

Im 2. Bild sind "MALVORLAGEN GRATIS FUER KINDER das gesamte Archiv zu Malvorlagen" versprochen, in Wirklichkeit kommt nach bunten Seiten mit kindgerechter Ansprache "hier findest du jeder Menge Grafiken ..." natürlich ein Dialer und keine Preisinformation bis dahin. Der Dialer schreibt den minimalen Preishinweis in schlechtem Kontrast weit weg vom Zustimmungsfeld und lenkt mit großer Schrift an anderer Stelle geschickt davon ab. Am Ende geht es nicht einmal um Malvorlagen, sondern um GIF-Bildchen.

Ändern wird sich hier wohl nur etwas, wenn solchen Machenschaften der finanzielle Erfolg entzogen wird. Die RegTP ist immerhin auf dem richtigen Weg, wenn auch sehr vorsichtig und mit wenig Unterstützung aus dem Wirtschaftsministerium. Es bleibt rätselhaft, warum gerade diese Regierung dem wichtigsten Marktteilnehmer, dem Verbraucher, so wenig Beachtung schenkt.

Das Leiden dauert an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (25 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der harmlos aussehende Inhalt wird per Script auf den Dialer weitergeleitet oder nach Aufnahme in den Suchmaschinenindex gegen eine Dialerweiterleitung ausgetauscht.


Ich denke, die verwenden eine Liste von IP Adressen der Suchmaschinen und zeigen den Suchmaschinen die Doorway-Pages. Der normale Besucher (der eine andere IP als die Suchmaschine hat), bekommt die Dialer-Page zu sehen.


----------



## A John (25 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Attraktivität der Malvorlagen für Kinder ist ungebrochen.
> Es bleibt rätselhaft, warum gerade diese Regierung dem wichtigsten Marktteilnehmer, dem Verbraucher, so wenig Beachtung schenkt.
> 
> Das Leiden dauert an.
> ...


Das ist IMO sonnenklar, wenn man sich vergegenwärtigt, dass der Staat indirekt über die (massiv Lobbyarbeit betreibenden) Telcos mitverdient.

Aus dem gleichen Grund kommt wohl auch die Regulierungsbehörde für Energie *nicht in die Gänge.*
Das Geld, welches Ex- Wirtschaftsminister Müller auf seinem Versorgungsposten bei einem EON- Ableger einsackt, ist mit Sicherheit äusserst gewinnbringend investiert.
Es gibt wohl kaum einen Politiker der nicht bereit ist, für einen ordentlichen Beratervertrag das Gemeinwohl an irgendwelche Abzocker zu verscherbeln.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Eniac (29 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Neppdialer haben die Suchmaschinen fest im Griff. Man findet von einzelnen Domains tausende Seiten, die offensichtlich maschinell erzeugt wurden und praktisch den ganzen deutschen Wortschatz durchkombinieren.



Leider scheint die bis dato weitgehend dialerfreie Suchmaschine seekport.de inzwischen auch davon befallen zu sein. Eine kleine Anfrage nach "malvorlagen" und "kostenlos" liefert bereits an 3. Stelle eine entsprechend präparierte Falle und es folgen noch sehr viel mehr. Irgendwie scheint auch der Link zum Melden derartiger Neppseiten abhanden gekommen zu sein oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


Eniac


----------



## News (29 Dezember 2004)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheint auch der Link zum Melden derartiger Neppseiten abhanden gekommen zu sein oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


Das war offenbar nur eine befristete Aktion...
Du hast leider Recht, plötzlich tauchen dort Dialerseiten auf, die ich bisher nur von Google kannte (und zwei, drei, die ich noch nicht kannte).
Es soll bei Seekport ja auch ein Team geben, das sich um so was kümmert - vielleicht sind die in den Weihnachtsferien (?)


----------



## Dino (29 Dezember 2004)

Diese Dialer-Melde-Aktion war bis Anfang November befristet. Wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre, was es der 8.


----------



## Bremsklotz (30 Dezember 2004)

@Dino
Du irrst dich, es war der 12. November, ich weiß es deshalb, weil ich den Link noch in meinen Favoriten habe.
Den Link zum melden habe ich auch vermisst.  Schade, denn die Ansätze waren gut.


----------



## dotshead (30 Dezember 2004)

Das ganze war IMHO nur ne Werbeaktion um Seekport bekannt zu machen. Damals gab es schon unter den Sponsorlinks Dialerseiten. Die konnte man komischerweise nicht melden.


----------



## sascha (30 Dezember 2004)

> Das ganze war IMHO nur ne Werbeaktion um Seekport bekannt zu machen.



Das fürchte ich langsam auch. Hab denen damals ne Anfrage geschickt, weil die von ihrer in Auftrag gegebenen Studie immer nur Häppchen veröffentlicht haben. Die wollten mir die komplette Studie nicht geben - was schon damals sehr auf eine Werbekampagne hindeutete, eben mit mehrfach gestaffelten Veröffentlichungen, um oft in den Medien zu erscheinen. Dass das Ergebnis der "dialer-freien" Suchmaschine heute so aussieht, ist imho mehr als enttäuschend...


----------



## A John (18 Januar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Politik nach Lobbyistenvorgabe, Gesetze auf Bestellung und Amtsführung im Sinne seines Arbeitgebers.* :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 


Gruss A. John


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2005)

Hier ist der Fernsehtipp für nächste Woche.

Heute war es ein Brüller. Helena war auf einen Dialer reingefallen und fragt nun den Sprecher eines Dialerprogrammierladens, warum der Preis so klein und schlecht sichtbar geschrieben würde. Der Herr Firmensprecher meint allen Ernstes, da gäbe es ein Gesetz, nach dem die Schriftgrößen vorgeschrieben seien und größer als erlaubt dürften sie nun mal nicht ...

Helena schaut in den Vorschriften nach und stellt fest, dass sie dreist und fies belogen wurde.

Das kann man nicht besser herausarbeiten und sollte zum Pflichtprogramm für alle Kinder und Eltern gehören.

Nächste Woche geht es zum Programmbetreiber. Das klingt vielversprechend.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (22 Januar 2005)

Meine Mutter ist eine geborene Schmidt und die Seitenbetreiber haben einen sehr ähnlichen Namen, der nur ein k*lein* wenig länger ist


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist der Fernsehtipp für nächste Woche.



Den Tip hatte Sascha schon am heiligen Abend gegeben, man kann sehr gespannt sein.



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es der "Student" oder der "Schüler" von den beiden ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Macht nichts. Auf jeden Fall ist es einer von denen, die einem Kamerateam des KIKA telefonisch ein Interview zusichern, das Team von Berlin zu ihrem Wohnort in Hessen fahren lassen, und dann die Tür nicht aufmachen. Vermutlich aus guten Gründen, denn sie hätten zwei dreizehnjährigen Mädchen erklären müssen, warum sie auf einer ihrer Seiten bestimmte Inhalte versprechen und dann nach der 30-Euro-Einwahl nur enttäuschenden "Content" bieten. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Der Beitrag wird trotzdem gesendet. Also: Im Januar KIKA gucken. Sind auch einige andere "alte Bekannte" zu sehen


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2005)

Hat jemand den KIKA-Beitrag aufgezeichnet? Ich habe ihn verpasst *aufdenkopfhau*


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=91410#91410


> KIKA
> die Sendung wird wiederholt, es lohnt sich  die offenen und aussagekräftigen Stellungnahmen
> aus Büttelborn zu verfolgen ......
> 
> 13.02.05  	59 Euro - *Helenas Kampf gegen die Internetabzocker*


j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2005)

thanxx


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2005)

Hier ist auch etwas zum Inhalt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2005)

Gegenüber gestern haben die Müllseiten noch mal kräftig zugelegt:


			
				Google mit dem Suchwort 'malvorlagen' schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 5.810.000 für malvorlagen. (0,15 Sekunden)


Wenn die Dialeraufsteller richtig fleißig sind, schaffen das nur 4 Gestalten.

Es ist schon beachtlich, welche gigantische Müllmenge täglich durch die Datenautobahn rauschen muss, um Suchmaschinen systematisch unbrauchbar zu machen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon beachtlich, welche gigantische Müllmenge täglich durch die Datenautobahn rauschen muss, um Suchmaschinen systematisch unbrauchbar zu machen.



Lies einmal Abschnitt 1.3.  - ALLES NUR GEKLAUT - auf http://www.at-web.de/newsletter/archiv/news145.htm#suchmaschinenoptimierung


----------



## News (17 Februar 2005)

Ja, eine interessante Erwähnung dieser Pseudo-Suchmaschinen mit dem (*)-kus!
Es gibt noch ein paar mehr vom selben Eigentümer, die mir speziell seit wenigen Wochen oft über Googletreffer begegnen. Welch Zufall, dass jede Menge Dialerseiten in diesen "SuMas" gelistet sind. Da kennt sich der Betreiber ja aus  :-?


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2005)

Manche sind seit Jahren erfolgreich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2005)

Da war aber jemand fleißig beim editieren der Webs, letzte Nacht bei Mainpean!  

_Position 23 war der Münchener M.D. und 48 der A. Schmidl***, die je lediglich einen Kinogutschein für 30 € gewonnen hatten._


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2005)

.... außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich Harry (DAY) und Hyro heute nochmal so ein stetes Beisammensein über sich ergehen lassen würden - es sei denn, die Zeit heilt bei den beiden offene Wunden!


----------



## Counselor (22 Februar 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, eine interessante Erwähnung dieser Pseudo-Suchmaschinen mit dem (*)-kus!
> Es gibt noch ein paar mehr vom selben Eigentümer, die mir speziell seit wenigen Wochen oft über Googletreffer begegnen. Welch Zufall, dass jede Menge Dialerseiten in diesen "SuMas" gelistet sind. Da kennt sich der Betreiber ja aus  :-?



Der zugehörige Bot:

```
TheSuBot/0.1+([url]www.thesubot.de)[/url]
```


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

Die seriösen Geschäftsleute arbeiten weiter an ihrem "besonderen" Image.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

"Rechtlich kann man solchen Abzockern nur schwer beikommen, wenn die Seite den Anforderungen der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post genügt, bei der solche Dialer-Seiten angemeldet werden müssen."

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> "Rechtlich kann man solchen Abzockern nur schwer beikommen, wenn die Seite den Anforderungen der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post genügt, bei der solche Dialer-Seiten angemeldet werden müssen."
> 
> DAY


Da du das so genüsslich zitierst , scheint dir diese Form von Abzocke großes Behagen zu bereiten 

besser kannst du dich nicht "entblättern" , dann darfst  du  auch nicht wehklagen,
 dass  jetzt die Daumenschrauben angezogen werden 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Ich zitiere überhaupt nicht genüsslich - das ist die reinste Unterstellung  :evil:   :argue: 

Mir ist diese mal**rlagen.de Seite komplett egal und ich bewerbe diese auch nicht. Ich habe das vom Artikel nur rauskopiert weil ich es interessant gefunden hat, daß am Ende des Artikels überhaupt so etwas gestanden hat.  0 

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> 0 DAY


@Mods 
ich finde kein Smilie für scheinheilig...
.


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

Wobei sich die Möglichkeiten, solchen Fehlentwicklungen zu begegnen, seit heute stark verbessert haben. Die Unruhe im Drückerlager ist unverkennbar.

Manche verschwenden heute ihre wertvolle Arbeitszeit und schleimen sich erfolglos durch unser Forum hier. Immerhin Ausdruck größerer Veränderungen in der Gewinnsituation.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Ich schleime nicht hier herum sondern möchte einerseits die Gedankengänge der anderen Seite besser kennenlernen und andererseits auch hier manche Sachen richtigstellen wenn sie vielleicht manchmal falsch interpretiert oder verstanden werden.

Sascha postet ja auch manchmal in Dialerdrückerforum und deswegen schleimt er auch dort nicht herum  :x 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Sascha postet ja auch manchmal in Dialerdrückerforum und deswegen schleimt er auch dort nicht herum  :x


Wohl kaum mit der Intensität und Beharrlichkeit in knapp 4 Tagen seit Anmeldung  


> DAY.DE
> Anmeldungsdatum: 13.03.2005
> Beiträge: 62
> 15.50 Beiträge pro Tag


als DAY.DE ....:unbekannt: 
62  Postings, wacker wacker.. 

cp


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Sascha postet ja auch manchmal in Dialerdrückerforum und deswegen schleimt er auch dort nicht herum  :x


Sascha vertritt in allen Postings und in allen Foren, soweit ich diese kenne, die gleiche Position und bleibt glaubwürdig.

Hier als Märchenonkel aufzutreten und hier erzählen zu wollen, der Softwareanbieter hindere ihn, bessere Layouts zu machen oder die Verantwortung für das eigene Handeln anderen in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen, ist arm und unglaubwürdig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Also wenn ich was mache dann ordentlich   
Im dialerdrückerforum habe ich bis jetzt auch die meisten Postings geschrieben  8) 




			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte höre auf mit diesen ewigen Unterstellungen  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
Bei MP gibt es eben nur eine begrenzte Möglichkeit an der Gestaltung der Dialerskins - deswegen bin ich noch lange kein Märchenonkel. 

Du kannst Dich aber gerne selbst davon überzeugen und schauen ob ich hier lüge oder nicht. Melde bei MP ein Projekt an und schau Dir an was es für Möglichkeiten gibt das Dialerskin zu ändern (Flex-Layout) Die Anmeldung eines Projektes dauert max. 5 Minuten - so viel Zeit solltest Du ja wohl haben.  www.p*ynow.de

Also hör bitte auf mir immer etwas zu unterstellen !

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Bei MP gibt es eben nur eine begrenzte Möglichkeit an der Gestaltung der Dialerskins -


das hört sich an , als ob ihr alle  zigtausende von MP Kunden  " Leibeigene"   seid, interessant... 
und das wird in drei Monaten noch viel interessanter....

cp


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Melde bei MP ein Projekt an und schau Dir an was es für Möglichkeiten gibt das Dialerskin zu ändern (Flex-Layout) Die Anmeldung eines Projektes dauert max. 5 Minuten - so viel Zeit solltest Du ja wohl haben.  www.p*ynow.de


Die Fähigkeiten der Layouterstellung sind bekannt, sowohl aus der Praxis als auch aus eigener Anschauung mit dem Demo-Zugang.

Damit lassen sich unterschiedlich klare und lesbare Layouts machen. Auffälligerweise finden diejenigen, die die Möglichkeiten als begrenzt empfinden, immer gute Wege, etwas zusammen zu basteln, was den Preis bestmöglich von der Aufmerksamkeit desjenigen ablenkt, der auf das OK-Feld blickt.

Wer da mitmacht, ist nicht besser als die anderen, die das tun.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## cicojaka (17 März 2005)

@day: Erklär mir doch bitte genauer, wie das Verhältnis "irgendein webmaster" zu day zu mainpean/gn/consul-info ist.
Ich bin wohl zu blöd, das zu kapieren...
http://weblog.yauh.de/archives/2004/10/09/referspammer/


----------



## DAY.DE (18 März 2005)

MP = Anbieter von Zahlungsart Dialer
GN = Anbieter von Zahlungsart Dialer
Consul = Anbieter von Zahlungsart Dialer

DAY = Webmaster und Anbieter von Partnerprogrammen.

MP hat die meisten angemeldeten (Dialer)-Projekte da sich dort jeder  online anmelden kann wenn er ein Projekt starten möchte. Bei GN ist nach meinen Wissensstand es nicht sehr leicht ein Projekt anzumelden deshalb gibt es weniger angemeldete Projekte. Consul war einmal, ich kenne kein Projekt das noch Consul verwendet.

DAY


----------



## dvill (18 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> DAY = Webmaster und Anbieter von Partnerprogrammen.


Das klingt so bescheiden, wenn es ein besonders erfolgreicher Dialerunternehmer sagt.

Zu der Zeit schien die Harmonie mit dem Software-Ersteller, der so schlecht informiert, höher gewesen zu sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (18 März 2005)

Mein Verhältnis zu MP ist nach wie vor ausgezeichnet, zu GN habe ich kein direktes Verhältnis, und Consul verwende ich seit einem Jahr überhaupt nicht mehr. 

DAY


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Consul war einmal, ich kenne kein Projekt das noch Consul verwendet.DAY


 Sind Dir Gerüchte bekannt, wonach ehemalige Consul/Securex/Pepper-Projekte jetzt von einer ... visema oder so ähnlich gemacht werden, wobei Anfragen an deren support von einer Karin M* beantwortet werden, die ich bisher nur von ihrer Tätigkeit für Deine Landsleute um Walter To* (nicht Te)(Naschmarkt/Las Vegas/LA) kannte. Mir ist diese Firma noch nirgends begegnet, aber vielleicht kennst Du die (als Österreicher)?
War nicht Consul identisch mit dem spanisch-Kölner Anbieter Securex/icomag/DSX?


----------



## DAY.DE (18 März 2005)

Tut mir leid, Consul ist über ISAS gelaufen, kann deshalb überhaupt nichts sagen. Ich habe nur einige Gutschriften von Consul bekommen, die Stats waren über securex. Wie gesagt, ich habe nur kurz diesen Dialer verwendet aber sonst keinen Kontakt mit denen gehabt. 

DAY


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2005)

Ist ja auch offtopic hier, muss ich wohl bei Oli von Pixelcut nachfragen, der wusste da anscheinend Bescheid. Nur: den kenne ich noch nicht 
Und die haben gezahlt? Dialerrechnungen? Mit welchen Dialern haben die denn Geld verdient??? Naja, offtopic, schon gut 
P.S.: Mir kommt es übrigens tatsächlich so vor, als hätten selbst große Webmaster/Anbieter wie Du relativ wenig Ahnung von den Hintergründen diverser Firmen (Soll ja auch für bill-it-easy gelten *höhnisches Gelächter*) (und ist nicht bös gemeint, nur eine Feststellung - ich dachte immer, "ihr" kennt Euch da besser aus als ich)


----------



## sascha (18 März 2005)

Zu Consul gibts morgen eine nette Meldung von uns. Mehr verrate ich aber noch nicht


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2005)

Ja???
Endlich???
Manno, das glaube ich nicht. Ob Sascha mich in dieser Frage überraschen kann?
Ich werde nicht schlafen heute Nacht (und nicht wegen Frau Deluxe-Event-Now)


----------



## dvill (29 März 2005)

> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.430.000 Seiten auf Deutsch für malvorlagen . (0,17 Sekunden)


Gegenüber einem Langzeitschnitt ist das ein Schwund auf ca. 30%.

Gehen die Malvorlagen noch eher aus als die Neppdialer?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Eniac (29 März 2005)

Äh, leiden die unter extremer Schwindsucht oder sind solche Anfragen stark von der jeweiligen google-Tagesform abhängig?


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.020.000 für malvorlagen. (0,11 Sekunden)


Ein kleiner Buchstabe weniger und schon sieht die Welt wieder besser für die ehrenwerten Herrschaften aus:


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.580.000 für malvorlage. (0,50 Sekunden)



Eniac


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2005)

probier mal malvorlagen "nur in deutschland", dann findet google 1.350.000


----------



## Eniac (29 März 2005)

Hm, stimmt.

Was mich aber völlig erstaunt ist, dass die vorderen Plätze keineswegs nur von den üblichen Abzockfallen besetzt werden, sondern dass es auch einige dialerfreie Seiten ganz nach vorn geschafft haben.



Eniac (total verwirrt)


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2005)

auch bei anderen Suchbegriffen wie z.B Hausaufgaben ist man angenehm überrascht 
.

cp


----------



## dvill (29 März 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber völlig erstaunt ist, dass die vorderen Plätze keineswegs nur von den üblichen Abzockfallen besetzt werden, sondern dass es auch einige dialerfreie Seiten ganz nach vorn geschafft haben.


Die Mülltrennung wird eben ständig verbessert. Deshalb setzen einige Dialeraufsteller neuerdings auf frei werdende Domains, die noch hinreichend häufig verlinkt und "unverbraucht" sind. Dann besteht aber keinerlei Beziehung zwischen der Erwartung der Besucher über die alten Links zur angebotenen Leistung.

Die ist ohnehin oft so unwesentlich, dass dieses kleine Zusatzproblem wenig ausmacht ....

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (29 März 2005)

Die "Mülltrennung" bei Google ist wirklich besser geworden aber sicher noch nicht perfekt. Der GoogleFilter 2.0 stürzt bei mir ständig ab ("Core Engine - Unhandled Exception") und der Index von Seekport ist auch wieder seit der Aktion "Fang den Dialer" schlechter geworden.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2005)

Hauptsache, der Herr day weiss, wie man ohne Preishinweis von seinen themenlayout-Seiten zu den Schm-Brothers kommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2005)

Die Notwendigkeit Sondermüll zu trennen wird hoffentlich ab dem 17.6.2005  erheblich geringer werden.
Auch die Tunneleffekt-Optimierung der Newdialergeneration vom 15.3  macht dann keinen  großen Sinn mehr 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2005)

Aber noch drei Monate lässt die RegTP die Jungs auf der Spielwiese das Geld einsammeln. Ein teurer Wermutstropfen für Betroffene...


> Alte Dialer, welche die neuen Vorschriften nicht erfüllen, dürfen noch bis zum 16. Juni 2005 übergangsweise verwendet werden.


 - vorausgesetzt freilich, sie erfüllen die alten Vorschriften!


----------



## dvill (29 März 2005)

<Kommerzlink gelöscht> schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Mülltrennung" bei Google ist wirklich besser geworden aber sicher noch nicht perfekt.


Die Aktion "Fang den Dialer" war ein Marketinggag, zeigte aber den Wunsch der Menschen, von schäbigen Neppangeboten verschont bleiben zu wollen. Insofern war sie nützlich, sonst nichts.

Ich sehe aber ein erhebliches Problem mit dem Vorposting. Nachdem der kommerzielle Hintergrund des Posting-Marketings sichtbar wurde, ist meiner Meinung nach die Benutzerkennung nicht mehr tragbar.

Das sollte man löschen oder wenigstens einfrieren. Der Kommerzposter kann nach Lesen der NUBs eine problemfreie Kennung neu starten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (29 März 2005)

Lexikon schrieb:
			
		

> *Sonderabfälle*
> S. sind Abfälle, die nach Art, Beschaffenheit und Menge in besonderem Maße gesundheits-, luft- oder wassergefährdend, explosiv oder brennbar sind oder Erreger übertragbarer Krankheiten enthalten können.


(Quelle: Umweltlexikon-online.de
Da fehlt der Nachsatz "_oder in sonstiger Weise als allgemein unerwünscht gelten und nur mit Aufwand beseitigt werden können._"
:supercool:


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kommerzposter kann nach Lesen der NUBs eine problemfreie Kennung neu starten.Dietmar Vill


 ja, weg mit den Kommerz-nicks und -signaturen, sogar wenns Jugendschützer & anti-dialer-Vorkämpfer sind 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=157


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2005)

Den gibt´s gleich im Doppelpack 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1911

cp

PS: letztes Posting: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95294#95294 direkt hinter deinem....


----------



## Eniac (29 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Nachdem der kommerzielle Hintergrund des Posting-Marketings sichtbar wurde, ist meiner Meinung nach die Benutzerkennung nicht mehr tragbar.



Na ja, auf der anderen Seite weiss man aber gleich, wen man vor sich hat und kann sich Versteckspielchen mit Würgeschlangen, DOEDeln usw. ersparen.

Meinetwegen soll er sie behalten.

Eniac


----------



## DAY.DE (29 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> <Kommerzlink gelöscht> schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nachdem der kommerzielle Hintergrund des Posting-Marketings sichtbar wurde, ist meiner Meinung nach die Benutzerkennung nicht mehr tragbar.


Nur weil ich None-Dialer-Projekte plane, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß ich diese hier im Forum poste und deshalb sind meine Postings noch lange keine Postings mit kommerziellen Hintergrund.  Also beruhige Dich mal und komm wieder auf den Boden der Realität zurück.


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ja, weg mit den Kommerz-nicks und -signaturen, sogar wenns Jugendschützer & anti-dialer-Vorkämpfer sind


Ich habe kein Problem mit "DAY" zu posten - nur leider hat den Nick jemand anderer schon genommen. Wenn Ihr "DAY.DE" gegen "DAY" umtauschen könnt, dann poste ich gerne in Zukunft mit "DAY" so wie im DC Forum.

"DAY" ist ja wohl sicher KEINE "Kommerz-Signatur" - das ist ja lächerlich.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2005)

wie wärs mit Dialer-Harry? Dialer-Walterlein wurde ja auch schon gesichtet! Einen Österreicheranteil haben wir hier heute, is ja kaum zu glauben. Fehlt nur noch der Laibhaftige...


----------



## DAY.DE (29 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit Dialer-Harry?



Dialer-Harry haben mir andere Leute gegeben, aber ich habe mich nie selbst Dialer-Harry genannt. Außerdem gehe ich ja den None-Dialer Weg und da wäre der Nick in Zukunft sicher nicht mehr Up-To-Date.

DAY


----------



## technofreak (29 März 2005)

Nachdem auch hier wieder nur noch OT gepostet wird 

closed


----------

